# installing eclipse avn7000



## jaypogi (May 19, 2011)

hello, i have a nissan murano 05 and i was just wondering if anybody had installed or tried to install an eclipse avn7000 dvd deck on an 05 murano. if i need to get a harness converter and installation kit. any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------

